# Sky tv



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello 

Please can someone tell me how I get SKY TV in Palencia, Northern Spain. I am not a techco person but a 55 year old retired lady. So if any one can answer my question or point me in the right direction I ask that you use plain English and answer as if to an idiot. Thank you.


----------



## Marmite67 (May 17, 2014)

It is really the same technically as Sky in the UK, just a far bigger dish. In Alicante we have a 6 ft dish but further north you may get away with 4ft 6"
For a subscription just keep paying from a UK address and take your box from the UK


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you very much, that sounds very easy. Can I keep the same viewing card?


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Also where can I buy the dish from? I have closed my SKY HD account as didn't know I could do this. Will I have to contact Sky in order for them to reactivate me? And if so the address that lived in Peterborough, England is no longer my property. I'm am not sure how I can use a UK address? Sorry I am not savvy.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Whatever you do, do not tell Sky that you are moving to Spain. It is not really allowed to receive Sky outside the UK although thousands of people do it.

There are a lot of advertisements in local newspapers here for dish installations. I suggest speaking to any neighbours who have a dish to see who they use.

There are ways around the UK address problem. There are companies who will register an address for you but they will charge (we pay €100 a year). The company that installs your dish will probably be able to put you in touch with one of these companies.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

According to the reception reports, for Palencia you will need at least a 1.5m (maybe more) dish for decent reception of the free BBC ITV C4s and Fives.

If all you want are BBC ITV C4s and Fives, then you do not need a sky card or sky subscription, as these channels are nothing to do with Sky and are available subscription free.

If you want the SKy pay channels, then simply reactivate your old sky account - and you may get a nice "welcome back " discount. However, you will need to change the uk addres to another that you can control - and ideally to one that does not have sky account there already. And be careful contacting sky, use a uk mobile, Skype, or get a friend in the uk to pretend to be you...

Sorry but I do not know of any installers in that area - and sometime Spanish installers don't know much about UK satellite TV - so yes, best find a few local English people and see how they got theirs.


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

I've recently moved to Segovia area, I purchased an android box and can get UK TV plus movies etc through my interent, or if you have a laptop you can plug into your TV you can go through sites such as UnoTV who hide your IP address (£3 per month after the trial period) so you can still get BBC Iplayer etc. That way you only have to pay for your internet subscription not SKy / Dish etc.
I got all the information I needed on this forum by searching through older posts on TV/ UK TV etc.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Desne (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I shall be the only expat living in the area, there are no other Brits, etc living there. All the surrounding villages, and houses are Spanish families who have lived there all their lives, and they are quite elderly!!! So I shall be very dependant on trying to get as much English speaking TV as possible.


----------



## wobbles64 (Jun 12, 2014)

You will find English TV a comfort then , we are in a similar village and none of the locals speak English, I miss the banter I used to have with my local dog walking neighbours back home. PM me if you need any detailed info, I'd be happy to help


----------



## zaragozaram1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Rather than start a new thread, can I hijack this one to ask a Sky TV question (apologies to the OP). My question is this - I have sky hd, registered through a family address in the UK, I would like to receive Sky Sports 5 but when I go on to the Sky website I have to sign up to a 12 month sky broadband contract, which I neither want or can use. Is there anyway I can activate Sky Sports 5 from Spain?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

The Sky website does give you the option to activate SS5 without taking up the broadband offer - you have to look very hard for it!
Obviously, if you are doing it via the web, you will need a uk vpn to hide that you are using your "my Sky" account outside the UK...

Or contact their callcentre and get it activated manually.

But then saying that I never activated SS5, I got it for the first 2 weeks,then it went off saying please activate,and now I have it back again.


----------

